# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Gestores de grandes presas alertan de que los trasvases deben ser la última opción

## Embalses

*Gestores de grandes presas alertan de que los trasvases deben ser la última opción* 
08-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press




El presidente del Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas (CNEGP), José Polimón López, alertó hoy de que los trasvases deben ser la "última opción" a seguir en la política hidráulica, y además, en el caso de que se lleven a cabo, tienen que ser "medioambientalmente sostenibles".
"En cada zona hay que ver cuál es la solución más adecuada. Si en un sitio la única posibilidad es llevar el agua desde otro sitio, hay que estudiar que ese trasvase sea sostenible medioambientalmente", declaró a Europa Press tras la apertura de la jornada de presentación y debate de la 'Carta de Zaragoza 2008'.
En el caso de España, Polimón señaló que la política hidráulica que mantiene el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) es "la adecuada en cuanto al nivel de desarrollo del país". En concreto, apuntó que a la hora de hacer trasvases hay que estudiar si son "necesarios", e indicó que son una "herramienta más", y hay que tener en cuenta la desalación de agua de mar, el agua superficial mediante la construcción o la utilización de presas o de balsas, las aguas subterráneas, y la reutilización de aguas.
TRASVASE DEL RÓDANO
En cuanto a un posible y futuro trasvase del Ródano, apuntó que, de momento, "se está estudiando por qué puede ser necesario", y al respecto destacó uno de los puntos fundamentales de la 'Carta de Zaragoza 2008', que "la gestión del agua hay que hacerla incluso a nivel supranacional". "La posibilidad de trasvase del Ródano hay que considerarla, aunque hay que ver las alternativas posibles antes, y decidir cuál es la mejor solución al problema", incidió.
Por el contrario, el gerente de la Asociación Española de Abastecimiento de Agua y Saneamiento (AEAS) -- entidad que abastece a 32 millones de españoles --, José de Castro, afirmó que "hay que echar mano de todo" cuando hace falta recursos hídricos, incluidas las "transferencias reversibles temporales", pero siempre teniendo en cuenta todos los aspectos medioambientales.
Además, incidió en que el agua "se emplea muchas veces como arma política", y destacó la "descentralización" que existe en las competencias del agua en España. "Hay que tener claro qué papel tiene cada administración. Es una cuestión de Estado, y por tanto, tiene que estar coordinado y gestionado por este organismo", concluyó.

----------

